# Southern ridge????



## BamaBrute (Apr 8, 2010)

Im planning a trip to Southern Ridge in Dozier, Al. This will be my first ride there and was wanting to know what to expect?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

lately they hve been keeping the pits dry. they have 3 out in the riding trails area. to me the one waaaaay in the back is the best one.
they also have bogs and water to swim in. 
there's plenty of hills and woods to ride in. 
easy to get to. parking on the right after you sign in at the booth on the left side.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

AWSOME trail riding there... Alot of mud too... This should be a good weekend to go with smrs coming there...They're new muddacross pit is sweet, not just round, it has several turns left and right.. If they have a poker run this weekend you definitly need to run it.. They have some of the best poker runs I have ever been in very challenging, it takes about 3 hours to complete theirs..Also, Mark and Beverly, the owners are GREAT people, super nice..Good luck if your gonna race !!!!


----------



## BamaBrute (Apr 8, 2010)

Appreciate the info! Yea the group I ride with we've been to red creek and B&B several times just wanted to see some new scenery. And for the racing part I don't do. I just enjoy riding!


----------



## BamaBrute (Apr 8, 2010)

Ive heard through a not so reliable source that they are strict on the wearing helmets and drinking, is this true?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

must not be, i dont see helmets in any of the pictures I've seen.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

No sir, they are not strict at all on helmets OR drinking alcohol.. As long as you aren't drunk as he!! and acting a fool anyway !!! The owners are great people and they'll have a beer with ya !!!! Have fun and be safe....


----------



## BamaBrute (Apr 8, 2010)

Alright! Yea the individual I heard it from is not too much on telling the truth so I figured someone on here would know. I drink but no when it's cut off time. That liquid courage can tear some serious stuff up, bike and rider.


----------

